# WINTER PARK TO D.C



## amymaree (May 23, 2007)

Hey there,

The day has come, the children awoke and got on there newly painted train shirts for their trip today. We have been asked every five minutes when are we leaving. They are busy getting their backpacks ready and we have already been online checking the status of the silver meteor. It left Miami on time this morning and is headed our way. The children found their train hats and are now playing train on their bikes outside. School ended here yesterday.

Our friends are coming over in a little while to follow us to the train. One should note that there is a little mutual crush between the two oldest on this trip, they are only eight. We have all the games packed and ready to be played. I found a website where I was able to print bingo cards and the numbers for free. We have prizes and contests to do. We will be looking out the window and marking in our train diaries what we are seeing so that we won't forget.

We also went over how their great grandfather worked for the seaboard coastline and we looked over the pins he received during his forty plus years with them. We could not fasten them to their train hats so we left them off.

So far we are yet to board the train but my next report will be on Thursday to tell you all what the experience was like with five children and three adults.

until we get there,

amy


----------



## AmtrakWPK (May 23, 2007)

Wendy and I drove over to WPK at about 1:30 pm and met Amy, her husband, and the kids, and had a very pleasant visit with them as they waited for 98. 97 and then 91 came through WPK while they were waiting for 98.


----------



## JAChooChoo (May 23, 2007)

amymaree said:


> Hey there,
> The day has come, the children awoke and got on there newly painted train shirts for their trip today. We have been asked every five minutes when are we leaving.


Wow! What spirit!

Reminds me of an old Amtrak slogan _There's something about a Train that's Magic!_

OH TO BE A KID AGAIN!


----------



## RailFanLNK (May 23, 2007)

I live my life by the saying, "I might be an adult but a minor at heart!" Since I got the "rail bug", my co-workers just shake their head and say, "only Al would travel all around and do it all by train!"


----------



## GG-1 (May 24, 2007)

rail rookie said:


> I live my life by the saying, "I might be an adult but a minor at heart!"


My expression

Damn I grew Old, but at least I didn't grow up.

Aloha


----------

